# Coconut Oil



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought some coconut oil that is supposed to be 100% natural and pure. I can hardly smell it; I wonder if it will help treating the hives.


----------



## azeryth (Oct 23, 2010)

what would be the indication for using coconut oil? What do you like to treat the bees against through coconut oil?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=103224302366

"Red Bennett, who is owner of Bennett Honey Farm in Fillmore California, was experiencing CCD in his hives and it seemed to be due in large part to bee mites. Red makes this statement concerning CCD and his experiment to treat the problem:

“After learning that coconut oil has been used for centuries in the tropics for the treatment of body lice, we started using Organic Coconut Oil to treat for mites in our beehives. We have been using this treatment for 6-9 months with excellent results.” You can read Red’s complete statement on Bennett’s Honey Farm’s experiment with Nutiva organic coconut oil to treat CCD here:

http://bennetthoney.com/Beekeepingsupplies.aspx"


----------



## azeryth (Oct 23, 2010)

i see, here in the Philippines we use coconut oil for the hair and the skin, topically, and orally. although i never thought or heard that it is also good against lice and mites. 

would you be using this as additive in your feeds or topically apply it on your combs?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

There were already many suggestions as to how to apply it. Some said to mix with bee feed, some to use with cotton pads, and so on.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

azeryth said:


> i see, here in the Philippines we use coconut oil for the hair and the skin, topically, and orally. although i never thought or heard that it is also good against lice and mites.
> 
> would you be using this as additive in your feeds or topically apply it on your combs?




http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=593980&highlight=coconut+oil#post593980


----------



## azeryth (Oct 23, 2010)

thank you for the link. this is a great help. though we don't have mite infestation yet..prevention is always better than cure and i don't really want to use meds on our hives.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like a new spin on FGMO.


----------



## azeryth (Oct 23, 2010)

mac said:


> sounds like a new spin on fgmo.


fgmo?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave Miska says he adds it to his pollen supplements. Says it's better for the bees than canola, which he used to use.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

camero7 said:


> Dave Miska says he adds it to his pollen supplements. Says it's better for the bees than canola, which he used to use.


camero7,
You beat me to it!

Were you at the sneba meeting?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, that's where I heard it.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

fgmo - Food Grade Mineral Oil

Studies now indicate it is inefective, and an even greater concern is one could ignite the oil fog and receive severe burns and destroy equipment.

bee safe and goodluck


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Has anyone come across any current print info by Pedro regarding his work with FGMO?


----------

